# Vraiment à la verticale



## Manuel xx

Buon pomeriggio a tutti!

"Je suis montée sur le dos de la libellule, qui est beaucoup plus grande que moi… elle vole, de plus en plus haut… elle continue mais là, vraiment à la verticale… Et... là... enfin... (long silence)... j'ai l'impression qu'on a tellement monté qu'on s'est cogné au soleil quoi!"

A parlare è una ragazzina durante una seduta del sogno da svegli (per questo le frasi sono un po' sconnesse). 
Come si potrebbe rendere al meglio in italiano quel "vraiment à la verticale"???


----------



## Matrap

Ciao Manuel

Io proporrei: "(quando era) completamente in (posizione) verticale".


----------



## matoupaschat

Direi "proprio all'impennata".


----------



## Necsus

Ma non vuol dire che saliva _perpendicolarmente _(esattamente a perpendicolo)?


----------



## Manuel xx

Io credo che se avesse voluto intendere "in (posizione) verticale" sarebbe stato "en verticale"... perché quel "à la"???
E molto probabilmente l'espressione va collegata alla frase precedente, in particolare al "mais là"...


----------



## matoupaschat

Manuel xx said:


> Io credo che se avesse voluto intendere "in (posizione) verticale" sarebbe stato "en verticale"... perché quel "à la"???
> E molto probabilmente l'espressione va collegata alla frase precedente, in particolare al "mais là"...


"En verticale" non esiste. Si dice "à la verticale (de)", che significa in alto e perpendicolarmente a un punto, anche verticalmente. 
 "... elle continue mais là, vraiment à la verticale" ==> "... continua, ma adesso/allora, seguendo una linea proprio verticale".
OK?


----------



## Manuel xx

Ero arrivato alla conclusione che "en verticale" non esistesse, però mi sono fatto ingannare da google 

Ho sistemato la frase così: 

_“Sono salita su di una libellula, molto più grande di me … che vola, sempre più in alto … prosegue, però adesso in direzione perpendicolare … E … là … per finire … (un lungo silenzio)… ho l’impressione di essere salita talmente in alto che il sole le ha bruciato le ali"

_Ho optato per questa soluzione considerando il fatto che i raggi del sole cadono a perpendicolo sulla terra e qui viene proprio menzionato il sole...
Che dite, può andare?


----------



## matoupaschat

Terribile google, vado d'accordo! 

Non conoscevo il primo senso di perpendicolare, perché in francese non significa più verticale da un bel po'...
Grazie a te e a Necsus per questa rivelazione!


----------

